# Fermento/powdered buttermilk vs encapsulated citric acid



## goat (Nov 6, 2007)

I have done some searching today and have come to the conclusion that Fermento might be better to use in Summer Sausage because you let it set for a day or 2 prior to stuffing.  Encapsulated citric acid might be a better choice for snack sticks because they are usually stuffed and smoked immediately.  Any comments pro or con?


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

And folks accuse ME of big words!   Yeesh!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 6, 2007)

Sausage season is near!!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 6, 2007)

*Good Lord , I have spent the last 2 hrs researching the same thing. Great minds think alike. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Debi just suggested that I try buttermilk. I didn't read her whole email, but I did see buttermilk instead of fermento. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 7, 2007)

Goat -

You can let any sausage sit over night some are even better to let sit a day or two so the spices meld and the tangy flavors develop in some sausages. Why I'm I telling you this? You are an expert! DUH!

From what I been able to gleen Fermento trys to duplicate the lactic acid tangy taste in sausage. Buttermilk does  the same thing. Being a milk product it has natural latic acids in it. 

It's not a true fermention but in theory a similar taste can be achived by adding it. I use milk products alot in my sausages and for the spicy tangy stuff you really need buttermilk solids if they are not fermented. You could also use encapsulated citric acid.

"Fermento" can be made by either using dry buttermilk solids as a replacement, or probably by using liquid buttermilk to replace the liquid portion of the sausage recipe. 


That being said - I'd use the fermento or buttermilk solids for sausages that would normally be fermented and aged to cure. Summer sausage and pepperoni.

You could also use encapsulated citric acid for sausages that would normally be considered semi dry but not requiring extensive aging to cure or dry like summer sausage or snack sticks. These are reduced pH sausages and long fermentation cycles are not required.

The only time you *have* to wait the 2 days for fermentaton is when you use a TRUE latic acid starter like bactroferm (available from Butcher Packer). Those starters are kind of like a dry yeast and have to be activated. Once activated they have to grow (like yeast) and that takes a few days. That type of fermentation also takes weeks or months to achive.

When using Buttermilk or fermento it would probably be best to wait a few days for that Tang to develop better.

Was that as clear as mud?


----------



## goat (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks DJ,
I try to work on a new product every year or so.  I have a breakfast sausage that is very close to Jimmy Dean sausage that I still change a little each batch, but it is close.  I was given a good German Sausage recipe, also a recipe for dried sausage that I tweeked some to my likings.  My son came up with a jerky recipe.  Last deer season I made my first Summer sausage with no Fermento.  After that I purchased some.  This year I will use Fermento and tweek some more.  I also plan to give Slim Jim's a try, thus the encapsulated citric acid.  After that I will give the venison bacon a try.  I have started from scratch on it and have a little bag mixed up to try someday soon, beings Casey's could not deliver.  My Hot Links still need some help, but are very close.  All my recipes are from scratch, using no prepackaged seasonings.  Who knows, I may be marketing some packaged seasonings in the future.  Tis the season!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 7, 2007)

Well Goat IMHO the mixes are just to darned salty! 

To be fair I've only tried 3 mixes and mixed half batches but they were just so salty I couldn't eat em! It's just a darned good thing I always fry up a bit to taste first or I'd have throw it out. It's always a good idea to have a little more meat ground up than you need just in case you have this salty problem then you can add it in the thin out the salt. You can always use it for something else if you don't need it.

Funny you mensioned Jimmy Dean. I've been trying to duplicate their new hot sausage - I really like that stuff. The sage gives me heartburn for some reason.

Good luck with the season and the seasonongs. Who know maybe this time next year we'll all be buying _Daryle's Dang Delicious Sausage Spice _-


----------



## navionjim (Nov 7, 2007)

goat;111569 said:
			
		

> Thanks DJ,
> I try to work on a new product every year or so. I have a breakfast sausage that is very close to Jimmy Dean sausage that I still change a little each batch, but it is close.
> 
> Would you care to share your JD copy recipe? It happens that I have been working on the same thing!
> Jimbo


----------



## goat (Nov 7, 2007)

I will send you some seasoning.


----------



## navionjim (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow Goat, thats far to much to ask of you, I sure appreciate it though, my address is:

Jim Fuquay
2706 Lakeville CT.
Kingwood TX. 77339

I've been trying to make a JD clone for some time and a few mixes my wife likes even better than JD but they are not really the same. I'll even say it's good breakfast sausage but just not quite there.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 9, 2007)

Jimbo -

You might not want to post your addy on a website - a PM would be safer hon!


----------

